# Sexing my Azureus Help



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, 

I was wondering if you guys can help me sex my Azureus. Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How old are they? They look young for sexing, to me.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

They are 12 to 14 months old. I've been hearing calling from the tank for the last 6 months but can't figure out which one is calling.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Then I'm going to say that the male is the one on the bottom right in the last picture.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The frog in the first photo is a male. Based on the last photo, it looks like the larger frog could be a female. In all of my D.t. azureus, the males have developed toepads, while they females have very little toepad expansion.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------

